# ƯU ĐIỂM CỦA CỬA NHỰA VỆ SINH NHỰA COMPOSITE



## kimchi8 (15/2/22)

_Bên cạnh giá thành hợp lý, độ bền cao, mẫu mã đa dạng, cửa vệ sinh nhựa composite còn sở hữu nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội khác. Đây cũng chính là lý do khiến dòng cửa này trở thành lựa chọn lý tưởng của nhiều người dùng hiện nay. Cùng FAMIDOOR tìm hiểu!_

*I. Giới thiệu cửa nhựa composite*


_Cửa nhựa vệ sinh nhựa composite là sản phẩm được ưa chuộng hiện nay_
Cửa nhựa composite được làm từ nhựa gỗ WPC (viết tắt của Wood Plastic Composite). Đây là một loại nhựa sợi tự nhiên gia cường bằng loại nguyên liệu tổng hợp, được làm từ bột gỗ cùng một số chất phụ gia gốc cellulose. 



_Cửa nhựa vệ sinh nhựa composite được ứng dụng rộng rãi_
Một điểm đặc biệt của cửa nhựa composite là bề mặt có những đường vân gỗ tự nhiên giống như gỗ thật. Hiện nay, loại cửa này có mặt rộng rãi trong ngành nội thất và xây dựng, từ cửa chính, cửa phòng ngủ, cửa thông phòng đến cửa nhà tắm, cửa nhà vệ sinh,…

Chính nhờ tính ứng dụng linh hoạt mà cửa nhựa composite trở thành sản phẩm được ưa chuộng và có mức tiêu thụ khá cao trên thị trường.

*II. Ưu điểm cửa nhựa vệ sinh nhựa composite*


_Cửa nhựa vệ sinh nhựa composite có nhiều ưu điểm_
Ngày nay, khách hàng có nhiều sự lựa chọn về cửa nhà vệ sinh. Có thể kể đến như: cửa gỗ tự nhiên, cửa nhựa ABS, cửa nhựa Đài Loan, cửa kính,…Vậy nên, không phải ngẫu nhiên mà cửa nhựa vệ sinh nhựa composite trở thành cái tên phổ biến và là một trong những lựa chọn hàng đầu của nhiều người.

Nhà vệ sinh là môi trường ẩm ướt và tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nước. Do đó, đòi hỏi cửa phải có những yêu cầu riêng. Về điều này, cửa nhựa vệ sinh nhựa composite hoàn toàn có thể khiến bạn yên tâm. Cùng FAMIDOOR tìm hiểu một số ưu điểm của dòng cửa này!

Xem thêm: TOP 10 MẪU CỬA NHÀ TẮM SANG TRỌNG 2022​ 
*1. Có khả năng chịu nước cao đến 100%*


_Cửa nhựa vệ sinh nhựa composite có khả năng chống nước tốt_
Những loại cửa gỗ công nghiệp có rất nhiều tính năng vượt trội, song nhiều người vẫn lo ngại về khả năng chống nước của sản phẩm. Thật tuyệt là cửa nhựa composite lại khắc phục được điều này. Sự kết hợp giữa nguyên liệu cao cấp cùng kỹ thuật sản xuất kỹ lưỡng, phức tạo đã tạo nên cho cửa nhựa composite đặc tính chịu nước tốt, tuổi thọ cao.

Không chỉ là cửa nhà vệ sinh chống nước gần như tuyệt đối, cửa nhựa composite còn có khả năng chống thấm và không bị bong tróc lâu trong trường hợp bị ngâm lâu trong nước.

*2. Phù hợp với thời tiết tại Việt Nam*


_Cửa nhựa vệ sinh nhựa composite phù hợp với thời tiết tại Việt Nam_
Việt Nam là đất nước chịu ảnh hưởng trực tiếp bởi khí hậu nhiệt ẩm gió mùa. Thời tiết nắng nóng, mưa nhiều, độ ẩm cao và bão lũ là những tác nhân tàn phá và ảnh hưởng đến đồ nội thất. Vì thế, phần lớn các sản phẩm nội thất đều có thời gian sử dụng không dài. Cửa nhựa vệ sinh nhựa composite hay các loại cửa gỗ, cửa nhựa khác cũng không phải là ngoại lệ. 

Về điều này, cửa vệ sinh nhựa composite càng chứng tỏ là lựa chọn lý tưởng cho người dùng. Trong thành phần cửa có nguyên liệu hỗ trợ sự thích ứng linh hoạt của sản phẩm trong nhiều điều kiện khác nhau, kể cả điều kiện thời tiết nước ta.


----------

